# British & Irish Lions Tour



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

Are any of you getting into this?

it's probably the only international sporting event to be held in Australia where the noise from the visitors is expected to drown out the locals. I'm hoping to fly over for the Brisbane test pending availability of tickets.


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

This was one thing I was most looking forward to and then the tickets sold out in minutes. So unfortunately I wont be going.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

what they,ve sold out no way, jeez that was bloody quick


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It will be some tour 

Rugby is a brutal game 

Here is a list of the tour games:-

http://www.lionsrugby.com/2013tour/fixtures.php#.UXW6mspQqZE

For those of you who like your cricket here are the Ashes 2013 games:-

http://www.ecb.co.uk/news/england/i...-series-2013,2661,BP.html#photos=gallery_null


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmmm i wonder who will win the ashes this year?


----------



## Papi (Apr 29, 2013)

Sadly England will walk this Ashes series. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Its the big match tomorrow - will the Lions manage to get themselves over the line or will Australia keep the Lions at bay?

I have a feeling that this will be a nail biter with the Lions nicking it in a tight match - I will be watching it!


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Off to watch the Lions - ROARRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------

